# All mail in Outlook 2010 going to Junk folder



## aks (Feb 12, 2008)

All my mail is going to my junk folder. 
I have Junk Mail Options' default in Outlook 2010 set to Safe Lists Only and to Trust email from contacts. My contacts are all listed under Safe Senders. I have Avast Internet Security, but, thinking that might be causing the confusion, I’ve turned off the monitoring of my mail. It doesn’t matter whether it’s on or off.
Even when I mark the incoming mail as "Not Junk" and/or "Never Block," it still goes to the junk folder next time.

When I start in Safe Mode and try to open Outlook, I get that the license cannot be verified, so I can't experiment with the issue that way.

Also, I had just the opposite problem two weeks ago. All mail was going to my inbox. When I changed the filter each morning to Safe List, it filtered the mail until I shut down and restarted Outlook the next morning at which time I'd have to reset the default. I removed Avast and reinstalled it to try to solve the problem and ended up with what I have now - that all mail goes to Junk.
Someone suggested I add a new profile. When I added a new profile, I can't get the mail I just sent from another computer to come in, anywhere, so I removed the new profile, and we're back to where we started.

Anyone have any suggestions? This is very annoying, but I guess I can live with it if I have to.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you install Outlook 2010 after having the trial version. If so clean house and start again. If not Outlook>Tools>Rules & Alerts>E-Mail Rules>If there's a rule to send all mail to Junk, Delete the rule.


----------



## aks (Feb 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> Did you install Outlook 2010 after having the trial version. If so clean house and start again. If not Outlook>Tools>Rules & Alerts>E-Mail Rules>If there's a rule to send all mail to Junk, Delete the rule.


Thank you so much for trying to help. 1. I did not start with a trial version of Outlook. 2. Where do I find Outlook to get to Tools, etc? I don't think I have a rule to send mail to Junk, but I'd like to check that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

At the top of your Outlook Window:
File Edit View Favorites Tools Actions Help


----------



## aks (Feb 12, 2008)

Corday, I thought there must be a way to insert a screen shot in here, but I'm new to this forum and can't find it.
Anyway, at the top of my Outlook 2010 window, I have File, Home, Send/Receive, Folder, View, and Add-ins. On the Home tab, there is listed Rules, and in Rules, I see only Clear categories on mail (recommended), which is checked.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See this page: How to Post a Screen Shot in a Forum | eHow.com
You can also use your snipping tool. What they mean by "Free Services" are things like Photobucket.


----------

